# ver oferta



## vhega

Hola.

Tengo que traducir la expresion "ver oferta" para una pagina web en alemán. 

Creo que la traducción sería "Zum angebot" pero no tengo claro si esto significa "ver oferta" o mas bien "ir a la oferta".

La frase que use tiene que ser corta por el diseño de la página, ¿creeis que "zum angebot" suena bien o hay alguna opción mejor?

Gracias!


----------



## Tonerl

ver oferta:
*siehe Angebot*

Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Francamente, "Zum Angebot" me parece, comercialmente hablando, más atractivo que "siehe Angebot". 

Es cierto que "Zum Angebot" significa "(Ir) a la oferta", pero eso es, precisamente, lo que pasa cuando uno hace clic en el enlace "Ver oferta": el internauta es llevado a la página o sección de la página donde se encuentra la oferta.

"Siehe Angebot" también se podría (re)traducir como "Véase (la) oferta", traducción que no me convence.


----------



## Tonerl

*"siehe Angebot"* ist ein absolut gebräuchlicher Ausdruck, den man täglich sehr oft zu lesen bekommt, wogegen *"zum Angebot"* viel, viel seltener verwendet wird, auch wenn die 1:1 Übersetzung mit *"ver oferta"* nicht unbedingt besser zu verstehen ist als *"véase oferta". < ... >*

Versandkosten: *"Siehe Angebot"*
Spiele auch einzeln:* "Siehe Angebot"*
*Sie können aus unserem breiten Angebot an*
Gerichten, Genussmitteln und gutem Trinken wäh*len* *("siehe Angebot"* *des *Restaurants)
Wohnung kann auch komplett gemietet werden:*"Siehe Angebot" etc....*


----------



## bwprius

Es kommt - wie immer - auf den Kontext an.

Die zitierten Beispiele stellen m.E. einen anderen Kontext dar als  der hier vorhandene.

Aus dem spärlichen Kontext geht für mich hervor, dass der Internaut einen Link anklicken soll, der ihn von der besagten Seite zum Angebot führt.

Verweise wie "Siehe Angebot" sind - wie der Name schon sagt - Verweise, die auch verlinkt sein können, die dem Leser aber im Wesentlichen sagen, dass er die gesuchte Information im Angebot findet.

Für mich ist die Debatte an dieser Stelle *beendet*.


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme bwprius zu: Auf einer Website, auf der man, von einer Seite kommend, zum Angebot finden soll, wird die entsprechende Schaltfläche üblicherweise mit "zum Angebot" beschriftet.

Natürlich wird "siehe Angebot" auch verwendet, aber nur in solchen Kontexten, wie Tonerl sie angegeben hat.

Auf einer Website jedoch scheint mir "zum Angebot" die passende Formulierung zu sein.


----------



## vhega

Aunque hay opiniones variadas, en este contexto (un enlace que te lleva a otra pagina con la oferta) entiendo que "zum angebot" es mas común.

Gracias/Danke por las opiniones a todos.


----------



## Sowka

vhega said:


> "zum *A*ngebot"



En alemán, todos los sustantivos se escriben con mayúscula.


----------

